# Hoof Boots: New Mac, Renegade or Cavallo Sport?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I will be watching this thread with interest. I am using Epics but hate how I have to trim or rasp my horse's hooves to keep them fitting towards the end of the trim cycle. I would like something easier to put on.


I have never tried the boots you mentioned. Well, I tried the OLD Old Macs, but not the new ones. I found them bulky and the soles were cracking after a few rides. Easycare was very nice to deal with and let me exchange them for Epics, which I had already tried before and never had an issue with (other than the usual expected issues, hard to get on, broken cables and stuff). So I have been afraid to try other boots.


I would love to find a durable, easy to apply boot that isn't too clunky. The Epics aren't clunky but the ones that look like Macs worry me. Because the OLD Old Macs were pretty clunky. And I once ordered a pair of Cavallos and was afraid to try them (so I returned them before using them) because the seemed pretty clunky too. The ideal boot is probably out there, but I can't afford to try out unlimited styles of boots until I find it.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I will be watching this thread with interest. I am using Epics but hate how I have to trim or rasp my horse's hooves to keep them fitting towards the end of the trim cycle. I would like something easier to put on.
> 
> 
> I have never tried the boots you mentioned. Well, I tried the OLD Old Macs, but not the new ones. I found them bulky and the soles were cracking after a few rides. Easycare was very nice to deal with and let me exchange them for Epics, which I had already tried before and never had an issue with (other than the usual expected issues, hard to get on, broken cables and stuff). So I have been afraid to try other boots.
> ...


Exactly! I like how light weight the Renegades look, however they are the most expensive and I would like to know how they are during trim cycles and if the open heel allows for more gravel and dirt to get in...?


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

My husband's gelding has Renegades and I have a front set for my gelding. They've stayed on through mud/river crossings/rocks/etc at a walk/trot/canter. He did 100+ miles of Limited Distance/Competitive Trail rides in them last year with no issues and they still look brand new except for a little color fading (double or triple those miles for the whole summer including our conditioning rides). My only complaint is that if you ride in sandy conditions the velcro gets cruddy and doesn't stick well. During one ride he had to get off about 4 times to fix sandy velcro but he never had an issue at other locations with less sandy trails.

I'm switching my mare to boots this year from steel shoes. I bought her Scoot boots which you didn't mention but I would recommend looking in to. If you get the right size they seem great and I love the new mud straps. We've probably done 40-50 miles in them so far this year for training and I'll have a better review after she does her first 25 mile ride in them this weekend but so far I like them a lot! 

Easy Boots is coming out with a new Fury line this month which is supposed to be awesome so you might want to wait to see what they offer before you make a purchase!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> My husband's gelding has Renegades and I have a front set for my gelding. They've stayed on through mud/river crossings/rocks/etc at a walk/trot/canter. He did 100+ miles of Limited Distance/Competitive Trail rides in them last year with no issues and they still look brand new except for a little color fading (double or triple those miles for the whole summer including our conditioning rides). My only complaint is that if you ride in sandy conditions the velcro gets cruddy and doesn't stick well. During one ride he had to get off about 4 times to fix sandy velcro but he never had an issue at other locations with less sandy trails.
> 
> I'm switching my mare to boots this year from steel shoes. I bought her Scoot boots which you didn't mention but I would recommend looking in to. If you get the right size they seem great and I love the new mud straps. We've probably done 40-50 miles in them so far this year for training and I'll have a better review after she does her first 25 mile ride in them this weekend but so far I like them a lot!
> 
> Easy Boots is coming out with a new Fury line this month which is supposed to be awesome so you might want to wait to see what they offer before you make a purchase!


I did a little looking into the Scoot Boots, but read multiple reviews regarding "poor quality"? They claim the screws pull out easily and that they rub? 
I did like how light weight they looked... will keep the new Easyboots in mind too, though!
I'm going to wait until her next trim to get a good trace & measure so that I have it on hand, since all boots (even within the same brand *sigh*) measure & fit differently


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don’t have experience with any boots excepting the Cavallo Treks, which you didn’t mention. They do seem clunky, but on a horse it doesn’t feel that way. The reason Bones wears them instead of shoes is that he brushes, and so I need to keep his feet short. I was worried they would brush, but I haven’t noticed that at all (granted he wears protection for that).

Now, that said I have really liked them. I’ve put a lot of miles on them in the mountains at all speeds. Gone through deep mud too... The only time one came off was due to a fall in a badger hole. They haven’t rubbed and they don’t collect gravel. The Velcro stays shut, but it does gather seeds and takes forever to clean.

This spring though I did have two different issues with them. One day I was on a steep side hill and it was muddy, going around some cows. They slipped out from under him so fast and it was a wreck. 

Then, the next weekend, I was trying to turn a calf at a run down a gravel road and boy did they slip. Now, I realize gravel roads are slick with regular shoes as well, but this felt really extreme.

I don’t know if it is because the tread is wearing off of them after two years of work, but I didn’t feel as confident this spring. I will say I never felt bad before, and maybe these were coincidental, but I wonder if I have reached their end mileage.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Knave  I did look a little into the Treks, but was able to find more reviews on the Sport, but apart from how they do up at the front, they seemed (to me) to be fairly similar. I read somewhere in the past about them not being recommended for fast paces but wasn't sure why...? 
luckily we will not be chasing any cattle, so I shouldn't have to worry there!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

QueenofFrance08, I did a little snooping at the new Fury line that Easyboot is going to be releasing soon, and now my choices are becoming more difficult haha! 
I like the look of the Fury Heart (pictured) and it has an adjustable height and length, which sounds good but hopefully doesn't mean more potential breakage due to multiple moving parts...the openness of it, as with the Renegades, is what concerns me.
I'm fairly new to boots, but would this not allow for more grit and rocks to get in?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

The first & biggest thing you need to consider when choosing boots is the fit. Different boots fit different sizes & conformations of foot differently. For eg if your horse's hooves are round, wide or wider than they are long, this cuts down the options a bit(eg Macs are likely inappropriate). If your horse is high heeled, that makes some boots inappropriate. So first & foremost you need to measure after a fresh trim & consider the overall shape of the hoof, before you can look at the different sizing of different boots & consider which ones will work. It's annoying that there can't be a 'standard' sizing for boots... but like with our own shoes, you can't just pick any 'size 8' out of a catalogue & expect them to fit the same.

Also some boots are sold singly, many only as pairs, so if your horse happens to have mismatched feet, that will also effect your decision.

Fit of course also depends on how often you trim & how much 'leeway' you want to allow for overgrown hooves. I love Glove boots for eg but not only are they not great on hooves with much if any 'deformation', as without any means of adjusting, they must fit tightly & almost perfectly, so you really need to be prepared to 'brush up' the trim every 2-4 weeks for them to fit well. The Back Country Gloves are a little freer, as they have the uppers to help. Most other boots, esp 'high profile' ones are a bit 'freer' in that regard, as the 'uppers' can be fastened tightly anyway. But virtually all boots are compromised when fit is compromised too much, and while loose fitting boots may be fine for quiet walking trail rides, they can twist & come off with much more difficult or fast riding. So when considering 'leeway', that is a big factor - unless you only walk easy trails... and I don't advise budgeting for longer than 6 weeks max between trims(anyway, but for boot fit too).

Then you need to look at what they're used for. For eg for the average pleasure rider, 'high profile' boots like Macs & Cavellos are fine, but for lots of miles, long hard rides, can rub - which isn't generally a prob if boots fit well anyway, but can be, when worn for long periods. If you do a lot of miles regularly, you would probably be better keeping to 'low profile' boots like Renegades or Epics, Or Scoots that don't come over the hairline, so not much chance of rubbing.

If you regularly ride in sand or fine gravel, That can be an issue with just about any boot IME, esp to the bulbs. The more snugly the boots fit, the less the problems IME. You can generally get around it with a 'sock', be that neoprene or otherwise. Tho sand is generally great to have the horse bare on anyway... 

Ease of putting on is an issue for many. Epics for eg, are a great boot, but should fit tight & are not the easiest to get on & off. My first set of Epics(old early style with 'teeth' in the sides) I got them on for a ride, but then found them almost impossible to get off - thought my horse was going to have to live in them! I ended up just removing the strap with the teeth at the back & all was good. Trails, Macs & Cavellos are all easy to put on & off, Renegades & Scoots are pretty easy too.

Clunkiness... Old Old Macs(original pre Easycare) at least were pretty clunky. I have not seen anyone with New Macs, so... they look very similar(in effect) to the Trails to me, and I don't know what the difference is, except in looks. Cavellos are quite chunky too. Trails, and all others with big uppers _look_ a bit clunky to me, but fit snugly, they're not really, and I've not known of any to be an issue because of this. I think in regard to that factor, it's only really cosmetic.

You mention Easycare Bares - IMO there's a good reason they discontinued those... 

If you want to post some pics of your horse's hooves, taken squarely from ground level, and his soles, & tell me the riding you do etc, I could narrow it down a bit for you?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, the new Fury boots look great. Look a bit like Scoots to me... with far better fixings. Re Scoots, I didn't like the look of them, but haven't tried them. Heard a few ornary reviews when they first came out re rubbing, but not sure if they changed anything since. I do know a fair few people who use them & very happy with them tho.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

loosie said:


> Yeah, the new Fury boots look great. Look a bit like Scoots to me... with far better fixings. Re Scoots, I didn't like the look of them, but haven't tried them. Heard a few ornary reviews when they first came out re rubbing, but not sure if they changed anything since. I do know a fair few people who use them & very happy with them tho.


 Me too. I like that they look similar to the Scoots but with padded straps that go around the bulb (will hopefully reduce rubbing) and firmer looking hardware. They also offer the option of adjusting the height of the heel straps as well as the length to accommodate hooves that are a bit longer at the toe. And (according the Easycare) the openings at the sides are designed to allow for hoof growth between trimmings.
The only difference I've seen from the New Macs and the New Trails is that the New Mac has a pastern strap inside that helps keep the boot from blowing off. Otherwise they have a lot of the same features...


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I have the gaiters on my Scoots so I don't have any issues with rubbing yet. We will see after this weekend though.

As far as rocks/etc getting in I've never had a problem with the Renegades and that issue. They fit pretty snugly so there's not a lot of room for anything to get in. They usually end up with a sandy crust at the bottom if you're riding in wet sand but that's no different than what the hooves would end up with.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

I have the new macs. I got them so I could ride my horse who had a solar abscess and couldn't go over rocks, and it was less than $80 for the pair. 

They are a bit clunky, but I didn't notice when riding. They are really easy to put on and take off, but also the only pair I've used so I couldn't compare to other boots. 

One time I put the ankle strap on twisted and it made a sore on my horses leg, so make sure you check them. When applied correctly where is no rubbing or anything that could harm your horse. 

They are basically the same as the trails from what I can tell. They do have some grooves in them to accommodate for hoof growth. 

I ordered a 5" boot and it fits both my horses who both have 5" feet. One of the horses has totally different feet but they fit both feet well and don't come off. 

If you want pictures or a video of them let me know and I can get that for you.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Filou! Yeah, I like the pastern straps as they add a little comfort in case of one blowing off (which is what I also like about the Epics I have) 
I'm glad to hear that they allow for some growth as well, which is another desired feature for me...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I have the Easyboot originals. Never had any issues with rocks getting stuck or gravel. Not sure how the new mac ones are though, I'm assuming just as good quality! I've heard good things about Cavallo though.

I know sizing is different for most of them - like your horse may be one size in an Easyboot, but another in Cavallo or another brand. Good fit is everything.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

PoptartShop said:


> I have the Easyboot originals. Never had any issues with rocks getting stuck or gravel. Not sure how the new mac ones are though, I'm assuming just as good quality! I've heard good things about Cavallo though.
> 
> I know sizing is different for most of them - like your horse may be one size in an Easyboot, but another in Cavallo or another brand. Good fit is everything.


 So maddening haha! Even within the Easyboot brand the sizes vary. She's a size 1 in the Epics and a size 3 in the New Macs! Gah!
I'm definitely going to wait until the middle of the month to re-measure her and take photos after she's had a fresh trim so that (hopefully) there are no mistakes in sizing when I do make a decision and order!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> I have the Easyboot originals.


The actual original easyboots? Wow, I haven't heard of anyone using them in ages. And you find them still good? That's a testament to time!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

loosie said:


> The actual original easyboots? Wow, I haven't heard of anyone using them in ages. And you find them still good? That's a testament to time!


Yup! They work really well. I use them when I go on trails that are a bit rocky. No issues at all. They were cheaper too.  So, win-win! Really? I know quite a few people around me that have the originals. That's where I got the idea from, I borrowed a friend's one time and I just had to get a pair!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> I have the gaiters on my Scoots so I don't have any issues with rubbing yet. We will see after this weekend though.
> 
> As far as rocks/etc getting in I've never had a problem with the Renegades and that issue. They fit pretty snugly so there's not a lot of room for anything to get in. They usually end up with a sandy crust at the bottom if you're riding in wet sand but that's no different than what the hooves would end up with.


 What are the advantages to gators? I noticed that the new easyboot fury also comes with a gator option but just want to know if they're worth it..?


----------



## LissaRuth (Jun 5, 2019)

I have been using the Cavallo Sport boots for 3 years now, and I love them.
They are:
- super easy to put on and pull off
- are light weight and slim of profile
- stay on even when riding through water
- are easy to clean (I rinse them in my laundry room sink and rub a little conditioner into the leather before sticking them on the shoe rack in my dryer for 20mins)
- and they come in regular and slim soles. 
I had originally bought the boots for winter turnout as my mare would sometimes get a little sole sensitive on the frozen icy ground, and I prefer to keep her barefoot in the fall and winter and only shoe for the summer. But I tried them out in the ring one day after her shoes had been pulled as she seemed a little ouchy, and found she moved better in the boots than she had barefoot or shod. 3 Years later I am finally having to replace them. 

My only complaint is that I find the wide collar allows sand in. Using the neoprene pasturn boot really helps with preventing rubs from the sand, but they have to be replaced every 4-6 months depending in usage.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Knave said:


> I don’t have experience with any boots excepting the Cavallo Treks, which you didn’t mention. They do seem clunky, but on a horse it doesn’t feel that way. The reason Bones wears them instead of shoes is that he brushes, and so I need to keep his feet short. I was worried they would brush, but I haven’t noticed that at all (granted he wears protection for that).
> 
> Now, that said I have really liked them. I’ve put a lot of miles on them in the mountains at all speeds. Gone through deep mud too... The only time one came off was due to a fall in a badger hole. They haven’t rubbed and they don’t collect gravel. The Velcro stays shut, but it does gather seeds and takes forever to clean.
> 
> ...


I've had my mare in Treks for turnout all winter and now a little trail riding. I had to put screw in studs in them. Even riding her on wet grass the studs are necessary. Have had pretty much zero slipping with them.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

lilruffian said:


> Thanks Knave  I did look a little into the Treks, but was able to find more reviews on the Sport, but apart from how they do up at the front, they seemed (to me) to be fairly similar. I read somewhere in the past about them not being recommended for fast paces but wasn't sure why...?
> luckily we will not be chasing any cattle, so I shouldn't have to worry there!



Sports have half the tread, as do the slim models of their other boots.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

I've used New Macs and Cavallo Treks and Simple boots. The New Mac is a super secure boot. A little clompy. Great tread. Runs a little narrower than a lot of other boots. Maybe a little more flexible in fit throughout the trim cycle, due to elastic gussets in the heels.

The Treks are super user friendly and pretty tidy looking. The velcro picks up grass, but is replaceable. I'm actually replacing the velcro with straps and buckles on my current set. I also have slippage concerns with Cavallos and have gone to using studs. Cavallos are pretty round, except for the slim models, which have half the tread.

Over the hairline boots can rub, particularly the hinds. I recommend EasyCare hoof boot gaiters. Most horses I've had only needed them in back.


----------

